# Shutterstock.com-reputable site?



## PhilGarber (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey all,

I just found this site-Shutterstock and it SEEMS pretty good.. but I've been fooled in the past.

How reputable is this site? If it's not, please provide with a reputable photo stock site.
http://submit.shutterstock.com/​
LINK: http://submit.shutterstock.com/


----------



## *Mike* (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, micro-stock sites have been ripped apart for having destroyed the stock photography industry...  but, shutterstock is reputable.


----------



## PhilGarber (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks...but what is micro-stock?


----------



## *Mike* (Jul 9, 2008)

Microstock is the practice of selling stock photography for absolute bottom dollar (it's also been called micropayment).  The company profits through volume sales while the individual photographers, who provide the source material, find it almost impossible to make any type of meaningful money from the practice.


----------



## PhilGarber (Jul 9, 2008)

what would be an example of non-microstock?


----------

